# Should I get the pump (Type1 Diabetic)



## Reece Sargent (Mar 8, 2021)

Had type 1 diabetes for over 4 years now and have come across these pumps, are they worth it etc ? And do they hurt?


----------



## helli (Mar 8, 2021)

My pump has been fantastic for me and does not hurt.

But, in the UK it is not just something you can decide you want. They are expensive so not available to every one.
If you are interested, I recommend reading more about their pros and cons, build a case why the NHS should invest in you (what are you struggling with on MDI?) and talk to your diabetes team.
Expect to have to undertake training if you haven't done something like DAFNE already and show you have the time to invest in getting the most out of a pump.

Like many things, every CCG is different - they interpret the criteria differently and offer different pumps. So, on this second point, until you have spoken to your team don't waste time selecting your preferred pump - you may be disappointed that it is not an option available to you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2021)

It’s a very personal decision I think, though it’s interesting that so few people on insulin pumps switch back.

I was quite ‘pump averse’ for a number of years, and was unsure if it would work for me, but more than 8 years on and I would really not want to go back to injections.

I had a couple of days back on injections when I switched between pumps, and was reminded how relatively inflexible injections are for me, and how much I value the precision, flexibility and adjustability of a pump.

It’s not that pumps are ‘plug and play’... they do need quite a bit of work to get the best out of them, especially in the beginning. But they suit me and I am glad I made the switch.

I wrote this after approx 6 months of pump use, if it helps








						Face-off: MDI vs Pump
					

Because no two days with type 1 diabetes are the same. Except when they are. The ups and downs of life with T1D.




					www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk


----------



## Inka (Mar 12, 2021)

Reece Sargent said:


> Had type 1 diabetes for over 4 years now and have come across these pumps, are they worth it etc ? And do they hurt?



They don’t hurt but you have to insert the cannulas every 3 days so that ‘hurts’ just like an injection ‘hurts’ - ie it’s not painless.

Pumps are just another insulin delivery system. They don’t control your diabetes. You still have to put the work in. For me, the major benefit is the ability to fine tune my basal hour by hour.

You need to fulfil certain criteria to get a pump, so you would first have to see if you’d qualify for one.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 12, 2021)

I was on injections for about 5 years.  I found it very difficult to manage without hypos overnight, and found that I wanted more flexibility to adjust things throughout the day.

The insertion of a cannula is no more painful than an injection, but the difference is that it is one every 2 or three days rather than 4/5 time every day.  Once it is in it doesn’t hurt, except on the odd occasions when I hit a nerve, and that is no different to injections.

For me the pump has enabled me to adapt my basal insulin hour by hour to suit what I need.  I also liked being able to turn my pump up or down according to what I am doing without needing to plan in the morning.  It does take some work, especially at the start, and you need to keep adjusting things, but it was a lot easier for me.  

Having said that I know others who are just as happy using injections and have added in the Libre to help them makes changes to timing their injections, their diet and activity.  Different things suit different people.  I certainly would not want to go back to injections.


----------



## mark king (Mar 17, 2021)

Pumps are great and overall they are painless in use.  Yes you have to change the pod every 3 days and when you attach the canular each time there is some slight canular point sensation but only for a very short time.  It's definitely nothing to make me want to not use it. 
Don't forget you have to inject every meal time while with the pump you only insert the cannular once then it works over 3 days.
As others have said the fact that you can fine tune your dosage hourly and then have that set for every day of use is a big plus when compared to injecting through a needle multiple time daily.

If you qualify in your area for free NHS pump issue go for it, mines an OmniPod dash..


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 18, 2021)

I find Diabetes technology has helped me manage my diabetes to the best I can. I understand technology isn't for everyone and again it depends if you have been offered an insulin pump or you going to put up a case. 

There are nice guidelines that should help you build up a case as to why you should have an Insulin pump. 

Insulin pumps neet a site change every 2/3 days this means inserting a cannula into the skin, sometimes this is painless but the majority of the time it is a short lasted pain, and it outways the pros for me.

The only thing I can suggest is to research insulin pumps and then speak to your diabetes team about it. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2021)

Hoping to clarify, the nice guidelines are really "NICE Guidelines" (National Institute for Clinical Excellence)  should you wish to look em up.   ie instructions on what SHOULD happen under the care of a doctor in the UK in the NHS.


----------



## KS76 (Mar 18, 2021)

mark king said:


> Pumps are great and overall they are painless in use.  Yes you have to change the pod every 3 days and when you attach the canular each time there is some slight canular point sensation but only for a very short time.  It's definitely nothing to make me want to not use it.
> Don't forget you have to inject every meal time while with the pump you only insert the cannular once then it works over 3 days.
> As others have said the fact that you can fine tune your dosage hourly and then have that set for every day of use is a big plus when compared to injecting through a needle multiple time daily.
> 
> If you qualify in your area for free NHS pump issue go for it, mines an OmniPod dash..


Hi I read that your on the Omnipod dash and I wanted to ask if you can go longer than 3 days to change the cannula? If you fill it with more insulin can you go an extra day perhaps?  I have never used a pump so know nothing about them. I am on a waiting list for one and the Omnipod is one that I can go for. Also do you find it quite bulky on your arm? I use the Libre 2 and that doesn't bother me at all but the pump looks a lot bigger. 
If your out and about can you change the cannula/pump quite easily? I have visions of me being at work or something and realise I need to change it and it wouldn't be convenient. 
Sorry for all the questions, hope you can help.


----------



## Inka (Mar 18, 2021)

@KS76 All pumps need the cannula changing every three days (or sometimes every two days for steel cannulas). It’s not to do with the amount of insulin left, it’s to rotate the pump sites, reduce the risk of lumps, and reduce the risk of infections/irritation.


----------



## mark king (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello KS76
_You asked above?   *"Hi I read that your on the Omnipod dash and I wanted to ask if you can go longer than 3 days to change the cannula? If you fill it with more insulin can you go an extra day perhaps?"*_
The quick answer is no.
My pod and I assume others monitor the amount of insulin they contain through their use. They alarm when the user settable remaining level is reached, or when the 3 days are up, which ever occurs first.
At that point it tells you to change your pod which you can't ignore because the alarm keeps beep beeping.
My choice is have the 3 day period set for 8am and it gives you a little beep 1 hour before change due then the nearer to the time it gets a little more frantic with the beeping.
Both the pod and the reader beep with warnings.
So the warnings are primarily set for a fixed 3-day period [not alterable] with the back up if the insulin reaches the user set low level warning.
Additionally there is a battery [non replaceable] inside the pod so that may also be a limiting time factor.

I must admit I too would like my pod to run for longer say 7 days minimum, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Best
*EDIT more answers:>>>*
*  Pod not bulky, I tend to use my thighs mainly.
*  It's about 2 x Libre 2 in size.
*  It is quite quick to change, but there is some set up to do.
*  When to change -- that's why I set mine expire at 8am morning time, its 3 day expire time is the same every time unless it is because of an out of insulin alarm, which means you will need access to a spare.  So set a replace time to allow you to get to work.  You control it not it control you.


----------



## KS76 (Mar 18, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello KS76
> _You asked above?   *"Hi I read that your on the Omnipod dash and I wanted to ask if you can go longer than 3 days to change the cannula? If you fill it with more insulin can you go an extra day perhaps?"*_
> The quick answer is no.
> My pod and I assume others monitor the amount of insulin they contain through their use. They alarm when the user settable remaining level is reached, or when the 3 days are up, which ever occurs first.
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I understand about the 3 day limit...7 days would be great though!!
Do you get use to the bulk of it on your arm especially when sleeping? 
Do you time the change of the cannula to when you know you are going to be home so its easier?


----------



## mark king (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello KS76.
I use my thighs mostly now just swapping legs and position thereon alternately.
No problems at all when sleeping but some times when on say a hard floor you can feel it but not painful, a bit like laying on your phone.
Yes best time for me is morning but I am retired.  If I was still at work I would set it so I had time to do it before I left for work. Once you're used to doing the change it will take about 3 - 5mins to do.   Don't forget the change pod alarm will give a warning to change 1 hour prior to the change time.  That could be a bit of an issue in that you may want to sleep in.

Attaching the pod is simple you fill it, peel off the self adhesive paper and  stick where you want it.  
Then you hit the start button on your reader and it pings the canular in -- all done that's it.

Best


----------



## KS76 (Mar 18, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello KS76.
> I use my thighs mostly now just swapping legs and position thereon alternately.
> No problems at all when sleeping but some times when on say a hard floor you can feel it but not painful, a bit like laying on your phone.
> Yes best time for me is morning but I am retired.  If I was still at work I would set it so I had time to do it before I left for work. Once you're used to doing the change it will take about 3 - 5mins to do.   Don't forget the change pod alarm will give a warning to change 1 hour prior to the change time.  That could be a bit of an issue in that you may want to sleep in.
> ...


I think it all sounds straight forward and once you get use to it then its like anything it becomes quicker and easier.
Planning a time would be something to think about but I'm sure I can plan it when it comes to it. 
I'm still on a waiting list to get the pump and with covid its just taking longer, I keep bugging the DSN to get it and luckily she is doing what she can to move it along quicker.

Thanks again for answering my questions.


----------



## helli (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a different patch pump which needs to be changed every 3 days but I have an 8 hour buffer. So, if I did get to work and realise I had forgotten I don't need to panic. I could change it at lunch time or leave a little early. 
I tend to use this buffer at weekends - I usually change my pump after my shower. My shower might be a tad later on a weekend. 
On a few occasions, I have got 3 pumps to last 10 days buy utilsing this buffer. 

I _thought_ OmniPod has this buffer too - you don't have to change it exactly 72 hours after the last change. 

That said, there is no accounting for pumps' timings when they decide to fail. This is rare but at a cafe with the in-laws was awkward as was at a theme park whilst queuing for a ride. 
(I say "queuing" but pumps can allow some queue jumping at theme parks ... just not for roller coasters where the strong magnets could affect the pump.)


----------



## KS76 (Mar 18, 2021)

helli said:


> I have a different patch pump which needs to be changed every 3 days but I have an 8 hour buffer. So, if I did get to work and realise I had forgotten I don't need to panic. I could change it at lunch time or leave a little early.
> I tend to use this buffer at weekends - I usually change my pump after my shower. My shower might be a tad later on a weekend.
> On a few occasions, I have got 3 pumps to last 10 days buy utilsing this buffer.
> 
> ...


Which pump are you on? Is yours wireless like Omnipod. What is a buffer? How can you get it to last longer than 3 days? 
Sorry for asking all these questions but I really don't know all these terms related to pumps.


----------



## helli (Mar 18, 2021)

KS76 said:


> Which pump are you on? Is yours wireless like Omnipod. What is a buffer? How can you get it to last longer than 3 days?
> Sorry for asking all these questions but I really don't know all these terms related to pumps.


I use a Medtrum A6 pump. I am not sure what you mean by "wireless" - it has no tube and is controlled with my phone via Bluetooth so no wires attached. 
It is not a very common pump. As has been said previously, there is little point researching and deciding which pump you want until you know what is available in your area.
By "buffer" I mean I have to do a set change within 3 days and 8 hours of the last one rather than exactly 3 days ... assuming I have enough insulin in my pump. 
There is nothing I "need" to do to get these extra 8 hours - the pump is designed that way and I thought OmniPod was too. 

I used to have a tubey pump (an Animas Vibe which is no longer available). There was no electronics that stopped it working if I changed it less often than every 3 days unless I ran out of insulin. As I have sensitive skin, the cannula would become itchy when I kept it on for 4 days. 
I have read somewhere that one of the reasons for the cadence of set changes is that there is a reaction between the insulin and the plastic of the cartridges. At least this is the reason that was given for not pre-filling my Animas cartridges. 

To be honest, I would not get hung up on the frequency of set changes. It is a small thing to do. Most pumps can warn you when it is needed so you don't forget and it takes less time overall than the aggregation of all needle changes, test shots and pen changes you need to do on MDI.


----------



## KS76 (Mar 18, 2021)

helli said:


> I use a Medtrum A6 pump. I am not sure what you mean by "wireless" - it has no tube and is controlled with my phone via Bluetooth so no wires attached.
> It is not a very common pump. As has been said previously, there is little point researching and deciding which pump you want until you know what is available in your area.
> By "buffer" I mean I have to do a set change within 3 days and 8 hours of the last one rather than exactly 3 days ... assuming I have enough insulin in my pump.
> There is nothing I "need" to do to get these extra 8 hours - the pump is designed that way and I thought OmniPod was too.
> ...


Thanks for your information,  was helpful!


----------



## mark king (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello Helli.
I don't know if I can extend the Dash pump but it does come with a manual that is printed out like a bible, there's loadsa info but once I had my training and new how to set it up I haven't gone any further.  The pump pumps in a background of insulin at varying determined amounts hourly.  My pump is set to do this for every hour 24/7 but I can suspend it if I need to, say for instance I am going Hyper, this would stop the insulin pumping but not the clock.  
You additionally calculate from your meal the carbs and add that into the pump which pumps out the required amount of extra insulin.
I can stop the pump all together even remove it and not add a new pump until I'm ready to but of course there will be no background insulin being added to my system hourly.  This would mean I would lose control of my BG and I would start to head for a Hyper. 

I will go and check if I can extend the working time for the Dash as it will be good to confirm. 

Best


----------



## helli (Mar 18, 2021)

@mark king I am not talking about extending the like of a pod. It has nothing to do with suspending the basal or stopping any dosing. 
It is just that the Medtrum patch (equivalent to the pod) actually lasts 8 hours longer than the "official" 3 days. 72 days after starting anew patch, I could get my phone to alert that the patch is about to expire but I know that it really expires 8 hours later. The reason for this is that it is not convenient to change at precisely the same time of day each time. 
I am not sure it is mentioned in the guide. It was just a question I asked when I had my initial training. 
I find the local Medtrum team very helpful. If you have a similar team for the OmniPod I would recommend asking.


----------



## mark king (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello helli what I described is what happens with the omnipod Dash system and that is what the poster ks76 had asked about.  So far from looking at the manual index it gives no info on extending by 8 hrs or similar time periods only stating the pod will last 72 hrs.   After 72 Hrs the alarm sounds until it is changed about every 5 mins if it also detects that the insulin has run out it will begin to screech at you to take action, the screech is much more annoying and not ignorable.
From what you say yours doesn't keep alarming until you take action, does it only alarm once and then not bother you any more? 

Best


----------



## helli (Mar 18, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello helli what I described is what happens with the omnipod Dash system and that is what the poster ks76 had asked about.  So far from looking at the manual index it gives no info on extending by 8 hrs or similar time periods only stating the pod will last 72 hrs.   After 72 Hrs the alarm sounds until it is changed about every 5 mins if it also detects that the insulin has run out it will begin to screech at you to take action, the screech is much more annoying and not ignorable.
> From what you say yours doesn't keep alarming until you take action, does it only alarm once and then not bother you any more?
> 
> Best


I can turn my audible alarm off (which I have) but it also displays a message to tell me to change the pump which I can clear until 8 hours.
The pump definitely does not stop until 80 hours after changing the set although the manual says 72 hours.
As i have said, there is no “extension”. It is the full lifetime of the patch.
I have spoken to someone with the Omnipod. My understanding is it has the same feature in this regard as the Medtrum.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2021)

And there am I with so many non absorbent bits of anatomy- I'm asked to change my cannula every 2 days, so my handset is set up to tell me to do that every 2 days instead of 3.  Is it the Omnipod that the minimum fill is 85U - 3.5 days worth of insulin for me, so I'd be chucking unused and unusable insulin away all the while - which I don't find at all acceptable!  Another pump I considered was about that minimum too - was it the t-slim?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Another pump I considered was about that minimum too - was it the t-slim?



Yup, I think it’s about 50u minumum on the tSlim after you’ve completed the tubing fill. And the tSlim always leaves some in the weird reservoir/bag thinghy which is doesn’t deliver (which is infuriating when the pump reports 0u and stops all deliveries even though you *know* there are a few units left). You don’t get a grace period like there was on the Medtronic, with the tandem 0u means the pump says 0u and delivery stops. I love my tSlim, but the reservoir stuff is easily the worst part about it.

They recommend adding 45u for tubing fill and spare over and above what you expect to need for the 2-3 days.

I winced at 45u going missing every set change in the early weeks. But Im getting numb to it now


----------



## mark king (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes Jenny & Mike I too am not happy about dumping useable insulin on my pump change.  My Omnipod tells me what *IOB* I have when I change and there is always some.  It seems a waste but like you Mike I've become numbed to it..

Helli it would be good if I could safely extend my pod time as it would use up more of the* IOB* and be more efficient but I haven't found any reference to this in the manual.
Mine is the latest version called Dash but a Google search found some related comments to their earlier version which says you can over drive it un-officially for another 8 hours, but I haven't found any comments on this with the Dash version.

*IOB* = *I*nsulin *O*n Board

Best
*EDIT  *Helli here you go this is ref the earlier Omnipod.
_How long can you wear an omnipod after it expires?
8 hours

Omnipods literature states you can still use it *8 hours* past the pod expiration time. So if it expires at 8:00 p.m., you have until 4:00 a.m. before it completely shuts down and gives you the alarm of death (where it will continually beep) until you change it out.29 Jan 2018

Mmmmnnnnn interesting_


----------



## mark king (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello helli I've just found this _*"customer service communication"  *_which may help explain the situation better.

The recommended use of the Omnipod DASH® Pods is for up to 72 hours. As intended by the design, at 72 hours of wear, a Pod expiry alarm will sound from the Omnipod DASH® PDM. If the Pod is still in use, this will continue to sound every subsequent hour during the 72 to 79 hours of wear until the Pod is deactivated. If a Pod has been worn for over 72 hours, after a new Pod is activated, the Pod expiry alarm will continue to sound again on the PDM with no associated notification. This will continue to occur each hour with the new Pod for up to seven times.

To prevent this unnecessary alarm happening or continuing to occur if you change your Pod after 72 hours, we recommend pressing the side power button to switch the PDM off and turn it back on again, after your Pod change. This will not affect your PDM settings or insulin delivery.

This communication is a recent 2021 one.

Best


----------



## helli (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi @mark king 
Sounds like the OmniPod Dash is similar to the Medtrum in terms of that extra 8 hours. 
I am happy to have opened up new opportunities for you. 

However, this makes no difference to IOB - the IOB reported by my pump is the active bolus insulin that we have "on board" or in our body rather than the spare insulin left in our pump when we change a cartridge/patch/pod. 
IOB is unaffected by set changes.

My Medrum pump also reports the insulin remaining in the pump but it doesn't seem to give it a name - just an icon.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2021)

My 'invented by Abraham' Combo says that I at this minute have 151u left in the reservoir.  I don't get any beeping until that's 20u (at under 11u daily basal plus whatever I decide to eat bolusing so I can leave it nearly another 24hrs before I even need to get a vial out of the fridge in preparation for a leisurely new reservoir & tubing filling & change ...... Yawn.)


----------



## Inka (Mar 19, 2021)

Agreed @helli My pump reports the same regarding IOB, and I thought it was the same for all pumps. I have no evidence for that but the term “Insulin On Board” is widely used and I’ve only seen it used to refer to how much insulin one has ‘on board’ one’s body - ie that’s still acting.

For insulin left in the cartridge I just have an icon and a number before a ‘U’ for units.

I’m sure this is a cardinal sin of diabetes/pumping but because I have a tubed pump, I sometimes leave the insulin in the cartridge and carry on using it (with appropriate cannula changes) for a number of days. According to the pump company, I’m not alone in doing that. I haven’t noticed any deterioration with the insulin. I just find it convenient sometimes to get a week or so out of a cartridge/reservoir.


----------



## helli (Mar 19, 2021)

I never reused the cartridge but I used to syphon the insulin out of one cartridge an put it in the next when I did a set change. 
I now just don't fill the cartridge to full (usually about 120U when it takes 200U). I still throw some away (I use less than 30U per day) but Fiasp doesn't seem to like the syphoning as much as NovoSluggish did.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 19, 2021)

Reece Sargent said:


> Had type 1 diabetes for over 4 years now and have come across these pumps, are they worth it etc ? And do they hurt?



Never once regretted changing to pump,  only regret is not changing years before.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2021)

Inka said:


> Agreed @helli My pump reports the same regarding IOB, and I thought it was the same for all pumps. I have no evidence for that but the term “Insulin On Board” is widely used and I’ve only seen it used to refer to how much insulin one has ‘on board’ one’s body - ie that’s still acting.
> 
> For insulin left in the cartridge I just have an icon and a number before a ‘U’ for units.
> 
> I’m sure this is a cardinal sin of diabetes/pumping but because I have a tubed pump, I sometimes leave the insulin in the cartridge and carry on using it (with appropriate cannula changes) for a number of days. According to the pump company, I’m not alone in doing that. I haven’t noticed any deterioration with the insulin. I just find it convenient sometimes to get a week or so out of a cartridge/reservoir.


And me - did it for 5 years with my first Combo and doing it again now with my new (exactly the same) Combo. Mostly don't bother to change the tubing either.  So far as I and you all know, I don't appear to have dropped dead yet.  I do not like filling cartridges, I never enjoyed filling syringes either TBH, mainly because I do not have sufficiently strong fingers to 'flick' a bit of plastic - or glass!! - to get any bubbles up to the pointy end to squirt em out and away.  Lands up hurting me so first hunt a metal table knife with a decently heavy handle (fond of my Viners Profile table knives for this purpose as one can hold them by the rounded, slightly serrated blade and wield the handle to clunk smartly on the side of the reservoir to raise said bubble(s) - bit of a palaver every flippin 6 days all in all, so I choose not to do  it.  Was precisely why I loved my Insight ! (and the the original handset eating it's batteries; 7 replacements within 10 days didn't deter me - bloody thing was quite obviously defective; into every life a little rain must fall and I'm not wont to make a drama out of a crisis, no point is there?) did not change that.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi @mark king 

Both my Combo and Medtronic show me how much insulin is still working from earlier deliveries.
Combo referred to Insulin on Board, and the Medtronic- Active Insulin.  These mean slightly different things as one includes Bolus doses and the other only refers to corrections.  

There is also a status symbol which shows me how much insulin is left in the cartridge.  With the Medtronic I have a smaller cartridge and can choose how much to fill it with.  There is still a bit of spare left when I change.  I get an alarm when it gets a to 30 units  but can get through the night before doing the change as that amount would give me a whole day of use.

The dif


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 20, 2021)

Ps. I will sometimes change the cannula and not the tubing, but then I waste the tubing as with Medtronic they come packaged together, whereas Roche packaged these separately.


----------



## helli (Mar 20, 2021)

My pump has a setting when to alarm if the insulin gets low. Like @SB2015 i use less than 30 units a day so I have set the threshold lower and it has never gone off.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2021)

You can choose how much to put in the Combo reservoirs as well - max is 315u.  I'm inclined to think somewhere between 50 and 100u would be the minimum cos there has to be enough liquid in it to enable the expulsion of the bubbles - ruddy nightmare with 0.5ml plastic syringes.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 20, 2021)

LOL @trophywench - your insulin usage now is about the same as my daughter’s was when she was first diagnosed aged 6 - during puberty her usage has shot up so much that we now fill the pump to max 300u and only just about get 3 days out of it, if the 20u warning goes off at bedtime she’ll just about get through the night on basal only before needing to refill!

All the wastage annoys me a bit too, what’s left in the tube and probably in the bag also with the t-slim, all the packaging etc etc.  But I dread to think what my daughter’s control would be like without all the bells and whistles of the pump.  On the Combo we used to fill it full and do 6 days on a cartridge with a cannula only change half way between, which gradually reduced to 4 days on a cartridge and cannulas done every 2 days instead of every 3.  On the t-slim you’re supposed to change the whole lot every time so I guess if her usage drops we won’t fill it full any more.  @everydayupsanddowns we agree 100% that the reservoir is definitely the weak spot of the t-slim, I can only say I’m glad my daughter does the refills all by herself now!!


----------



## mark king (Mar 20, 2021)

I hear what you people are saying about tubes and things.  I can only say I'm glad I have an omnipod tubeless system.
I refused to take a pump before the tubeless became available even though my DSN thought it would be better for me it just seemed too much trouble to do.
And yes my pod tells me how much IOB I have, with a start up Insulin quantity displayed of 50+ not showing the full 200 I load in from the syringe.  I also have my alarm set to 10 units and prefer to react to that if it sounds but so far it never has.
So I get 2 alarm types, one when the 3 day 72 hr time period passes and the other one at 10 unit low level warning.
From what has been discussed on here about going for longer I can see when the 72 hr alarm sounds I can safely ignore it if it is not convenient to do a change then.   However if the low level sounds I need to react there and then as there are only 10 units left. 
It looks like if I change every 72 hrs as I have been doing I am wasting 90 to 100 units of insulin every time, not good. .
I'll certainly be stretching the time period as has been suggested to use up more insulin.

Best
Every day is a learning opportunity.


----------

